# Low Light Cat Safe Plants



## larsson (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm looking for some good low light plants that will not harm my cat. I don't have a green thumb, so something hardy would be good as well.


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

I'll be watching the posts to your question. I love plants and have been dying for a parlor palm which would sit on the floor as opposed to hanging in the window. I'm aksing for trouble, I just know it. :wink:


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Can't wait to see the replies to this one! My apartment is surrounded by trees and very dark...and I have no patio, but I love houseplants. :? Help! :lol:


----------



## Katie121478 (Jan 9, 2005)

Bamboo stalks are pretty and don't require a lot of light, however, one of my cats, Benny, likes to eat them . I didn't know if it'd be harmful, so I got rid of it. (But Sid never touched it before I got Benny...)

Katie


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Unfourtunatly, most low light plants are toxic, though some more than others.

Philodendrons and pothos are good for lower light conditions, but are toxic. I have a few of these, but I am sure to keep them in hanging baskets high out of reach from the kitties.

Chinese Evergreen, Sansevieria and Dieffenbachia are also excellent for low light but poisonous. I can't reccommend keeping them if you have pets (or small children, for that matter), especially Dieffenbachia, but I have know many people that have these plants and cats without a problem.

Members of the very popular Draceana species are mildly toxic, usually causing irritation rather than serious illness. These plants include the Dragon Tree, Corn Plant, Lucky Bamboo (which is actually not bamboo at all), as well as many others. I have a corn plant and the cats have never been interested in it, aside from trying to use the trunk of the plant as a scratching post :roll:. I also have several lucky bamboo and a dragon tree, which do need to be kept out of reach because the cats like to try to chew on the long thin leaves. I'd say it would be okay to keep these plants around as long as they can be kept out of easy reach.

As for plants that ARE safe:

Most palms are not toxic, and they will tolerate low light. I had a beautiful one of these until a rabbit and two young cats came into my life. They had managed to strip the leaves and stems from it in no time. As reprot said, getting one of these is just asking for trouble.  

Some ferns also do well without bright light and from what I've read, are not toxic. You could try a boston fern or another of the similar varieties.

Spider plants are considered safe, and they will toerate low light for a while, but will do much better in a brighter location.

I really can't think of any more, except maybe a Coleus, which most people don't keep as a houseplant.

Hope that helps.


----------

